# How do you clean a Blacktip Shark 54"



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you fillet them with four sectionsor cut steaks? 

Skin on? whaa'at? This is a baby that was bold enoght to hit a live pinfish,,


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I filet em, then cut into fingers to fry or leave em in steaks to grill..........mmmmmmmmmmmm:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto with the above. 

I do think I should point out that the above shark is not a blacktip but a smalltail shark. They are prohibited to keep at any size.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you do with the dark layer just under the tough skin? Is it better to cut that out, like a blood line in the mackeral?

Yea, that pic is just an illustration..this one here is more our size>>

I'm kind of nutty about photos.. I just always add one to add some color to the post.

Konz, surfstryker, pier #r, orother shark guys?are ya out there?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When I skin the steaks I don't try to get close to the skin like I would with a fish. Instead I start seperating the skin leaving about 1/4 inch of the meat with it and by doing soI remove most of the dark layer with it. The rest you can trim off as needed.


----------



## caylorray (Oct 3, 2007)

> *tunapopper (10/10/2009)*Ditto with the above.
> 
> I do think I should point out that the above shark is not a blacktip but a smalltail shark. They are prohibited to keep at any size.


I could be mistaken, but are you sure that's not a Blacknose Shark?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *tunapopper (10/10/2009)*When I skin the steaks I don't try to get close to the skin like I would with a fish. Instead I start seperating the skin leaving about 1/4 inch of the meat with it and by doing soI remove most of the dark layer with it. The rest you can trim off as needed.


exactly


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *caylorray (10/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (10/10/2009)*Ditto with the above.
> ...


Nope you are not mistaken, I was too hasty in identifying.


----------

